# How To Stain Oak Parquet Floors Black????



## bioguy (Nov 10, 2007)

we have oak parquet floors that we hate in a beautiful home we recently bought. they would look very cool in black. but we understand there are many horror stories attached to having such work done. does anyone have any idea what the magic folrmula or process is to get a nice black floor out of ugly oak parquet? TIA.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Dye it.
Ron


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

We were thinking of doing the same...did you end up doing this?


----------

